# حصريااا.ترنيمة اسمع صراخي يا سيدي ,بعين متحننة يا رب انظر الي ضعفي بيجو في قناة aghapy



## mashmousha (9 يناير 2009)

​+++بسم الأب و الأبن و الروح القدس اله الواحد امين+++

جبتلكم ترنيمة 
1-اسمع صراخي يا سيدي و بصلاتي امل اذني 

2-بعين متحننة يا رب أنظر الي ضعفي 

جمال جداااااااا 
الي مش هيسمعهم هيفوتوا كتيرررر 

التحميل من ال mediafire

اسمع صراخي يا سيدي:download:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?e0jbonyzmzw

بعين متحننة :download:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?g2jjmyhhmjn

سلام و نعمة 

مستني رأيكم في رض


----------



## ايمن شكرى لبيب (9 يناير 2009)

_* شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييييير بجد ترنيمتين روعة والاكتر بعين متحننة منتظرين المزيييييييييد*_
*M    S    SH        FOREVER​*:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::36_33_3::36_33_3::smi102::smi102:


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا
خالص


----------



## candy shop (10 يناير 2009)

ترنيمتين حلووووووووووووووين اوى 

شكراااااااااااااااااا لتعبك 

المزيد​


----------



## مورا مارون (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرااا  على الترنيمة الرائعة


----------



## ايمن شكرى لبيب (3 أبريل 2010)

كــل سنه وانتم بخير 
عيد قيامه مجيد


----------



## madonna_2008 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

من اجمل الترانيم بجد
ربنا يعوض تعبك
​


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا الرب يباركك​


----------

